# Stuttering During Playback



## benmarks (Mar 19, 2001)

This may not be the best forum, but it's a bit of an odd scenario. I have a TiVo Stream 4K and a current-model AppleTV 4K. They are both connected via 1Gb ethernet to my network, and the TiVo is using one of the recommended USB adapters. Both devices have the Channels app on them. The Channels DVR server is configured to use an HDHomeRun PRIME CableCard tuner as its main source.

My issue seems to be that after watching a live channel on the TiVo for ~5-10 minutes, it begins to stutter and eventually freeze, and there's a message stating there are network performance issues. What's odd is that the AppleTV does not have the same issue. It can stream the same channels for hours without issue. I have tested with multiple channels, and the TiVo behaves the same every time. Since I am using 1Gb ethernet for everything, I have a hard time thinking the issue is actually network-related. I have also tested by streaming some of the channels on a MacBook Pro using WiFi, and it doesn't have any issues either.

I turned off the networking scanning feature in the TiVo prefs, but that didn't help. I don't see any other settings that might be related. Thoughts?


----------

